# Tobacco of the Month Poll (February 2013)



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Alrighty, boys! Let's get this show on the road!

Three carryovers....heavy favorites that always get a lot of votes, but just can't seem to come through for the win. A rope - not the first time a rope has been nominated, but a rope has never won. Puff's trendy tobacco of the here and now - 1792 Flake. And all the other choices sound delicious, too!

And the $10,000 question - will Eric once again get his vote in 5 minutes after I post the poll?!?!? :lol:

Ten great blends on the list this time, so you can choose up to FOUR!

Though all of the blends on this list should be available online, a few of them might not be available at your favorite retailer, and you might have to look around a bit to purchase them. Namely, SG Navy Flake, SG 1792 Flake, and PS Luxury Bullseye Flake. All three of these blends (at the time of this posting) are sold out at a couple of retailers, but all three are available at one or two other online retailers. I don't anticipate availability being a big issue, but it's something some of you might want to consider before voting.

Here we go!!!

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy De Luxe - This old classic is a Perique/Va. curly cut tobacco in large coin size. (50g tin)

Solani Aged Burley Flake - A bold blend of dark fired burleys with a little light virginia for balance. The classic earthy heaviness of the dark fired burley really shines through, as does the nicotine that accompanies those heavy, robust flavors. (50g tin)

McClelland 5100 Red Cake - This is a style of English Virginia that has seldom been seen in America. A sweet, exceptionally soft, fully rubbed-out Matured Cake. 5100 is a wonderful blending tobacco as well as a fine, medium-bodied straight smoke. (bulk)

Samuel Gawith Navy Flake - A traditional offering of Virginias, pressed with a small amount of Latakia for complexity and flavored with a dash of Rum. Medium to full in strength. (50g tin, also available as bulk)

Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake - Samuel Gawith's biggest selling flake, produced from Dark-Fired leaf, stripped, pressed and subtly flavored with tonquin to produce a slow burning, spicy and full flavored smoke. (50g tin, also available as bulk)

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Black Irish X - All Gawith & Hoggarth twist tobacco varieties are manufactured by the same spinning process using dark fired wrapper leaves. The filler is again, predominantly dark fired leaf with the addition of a small percentage of dark air cured Indian leaf. They are therefore strong tobaccos. Black Twist, because the cooking process removes some of the stronger tar and nicotine elements, provides a milder smoke than the brown twist. (bulk) *note that this tobacco is also available as presliced ready rubbed, and you could smoke either of these for the review - Black Twist Sliced

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bob's Chocolate Flake - The main characteristics of this flake come from the 8% Latakia included in the blend and the smooth chocolate aroma. Brazilian, Zimbabwe and Malawi Virginia leaf make up 82% of the blend providing a mild/medium smoke cooled with the addition of 8% Malawi sun cured and 2% Malawi Burley. The Latakia cools but also adds strength and aroma. The cocoa casings and chocolate top flavors are rounded off with vanilla and other flavors providing sweet notes in this very unique and popular blend. (50g tin, also available as bulk)

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe - Sweet Oriental and a bit of Latakia carefully blended with Bright and Red Virginias, pressed and lightly stoved. Great as the `first pipe` arousing the palate for the further pleasures of the day. (50g tin)

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning - A strictly Virginia/Perique blend with stoved Red Virginias. Light-bodied. (bulk)

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake - A delightful blend of Virginias and Perique, with a touch of black cavendish. (bulk)


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Voted! I like the choices this month!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*What the heck is this?*

We had nominations over the last couple of weeks for this poll for February's "tobacco of the month." After the poll closes, we all go out and buy the tobacco that wins, and post a review in a common review thread (which will be started around February 1st). All reviews, discussion about the reviews or about the winning tobacco, specific questions to reviewers about their thoughts, etc should go in the review thread...off topic discussion, discussion about the poll itself, nominations for next month, or any questions or suggestions about how this works should go right here in this thread.

*I'm a newbie...can I play?*

New to pipes? Don't worry, this is for you, too! You don't have to be an expert reviewer, just post up what you thought of it - what it tasted like to you, what it reminded you of, how much you liked it, etc.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

The tobacco of the month for January is Frog Morton's Cellar! Click here to post your review!

*Previous Winners with links to review threads*
Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
Reiner Long Golden Flake
Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
Prince Albert
GLP Union Square
Peterson Irish Oak
GLP Jackknife Plug/Ready Rubbed
Dunhill Nightcap
Rattray's Red Rapparee
Peterson University Flake
Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced
GLP Lagonda


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Voted. 
1792 might be good since it was very popular with Secret Santa. 
Black Irish X would be fun and my first rope. 
Bob's Chocolate Flake...well, nothing says February like a bowl of hot chocolate (flake)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Rats. Can't see who voted for what this month. I'm sort of surprised that the P&C Black Twist Sliced is a buck cheaper than Smokingpipes per ounce. Too bad P&C has a tariff for New Yorkers. :frown: But I really like this choices this month, too! :smile:

And I'm confused...There's a Brown Twist Sliced and a Black Irish X at tobakrevs, but no Sliced Black X or Black Sliced Twist. :ask: So why isn't it Black Irish Twist Sliced? And then there's the Sliced Black Aromatic. :dunno:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I have no idea why this didn't show in my previous post (not that it matters): I'm in for Escudo, Navy Flake, 1792 and Black Irish X.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Rats. Can't see who voted for what this month.


 Sorry. I must've forgotten to check that little box.



freestoke said:


> And I'm confused...There's a Brown Twist Sliced and a Black Irish X at tobakrevs, but no Sliced Black X or Black Sliced Twist. :ask: So why isn't it Black Irish Twist Sliced? And then there's the Sliced Black Aromatic. :dunno:


The listings on tobakrevs are all over the place. Notice that Black Irish X and Happy Bogie are both listed twice :der: . I've never seen the Black Aromatic over here, but I believe Robert has mentioned it a time or two. Robert also mentioned once that the names are slightly different on his side of the pond.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> I have no idea why this didn't show in my previous post (not that it matters): I'm in for Escudo, Navy Flake, 1792 and Black Irish X.


Oh...what you said you voted for isn't what I was talking about. On previous polls (most at least), if you clicked the number voting on one of the tobaccos, the display incorporates a list of everyone who voted for each tobacco. Not there this month. You can try it on last month's and see what I'm talking about.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Sorry. I must've forgotten to check that little box.
> 
> The listings on tobakrevs are all over the place. Notice that Black Irish X and Happy Bogie are both listed twice :der: . I've never seen the Black Aromatic over here, but I believe Robert has mentioned it a time or two. Robert also mentioned once that the names are slightly different on his side of the pond.


Yeah, GH&Co seems particularly screwy. What's the difference between Scotch Flake Aromatic and Scotch Flake Scented, for example. :dunno:

No negative RG this time, Clifford, but watch your step, okay? :nono:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, tough month! I could have easily voted for most of them.

Hmmm......Irish X with the early lead?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A & C Peterson Escudo Navy DeLuxe

Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake


I picked these three really not much experience with the rest! Anyway nice thread now i am subscribed!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I voted SG Navy flake. since it really doesn't get much press at all here. Bulleye has been reviewed to death.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I voted, but don't have much hope for my choices; I think the fix is in for 1792...


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Great choices this month, I voted for Escudo, Bob's Chocolate Flake, and Early Morning Pipe.. (Cuz I have a bunch of them jarred up)


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Couldn't just pick four.... Bayou cause I have it, escudo cause I have it emp cause I want it and sg navy cause I want it, hard choice.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

I actually think I want Chocolate Flake to win, just because I don't hear people talk about it much, and the two bowls I had from the tin I was sent (Tony78) were great


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I voted for the three carryovers, because I have all of them cellared. And for Black Irish X because.....well, because it's awesome . At least I think I remember it being awesome....I only smoked through an ounce of it, and it's been a long time, and I'd love an excuse to revisit it.

I have 1792 cellared as well, but I figured it probably would do just fine without my vote 

I wouldn't mind revisiting Bob's Chocolate, either. I tried it before, but I didn't like the Lakeland flavor. In hindsight, I had Ennerdale open at the time, and I probably wasn't very careful about pipe dedication, and very well could have just been tasting Ennerdale's ghost.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

If we had a tie would we buy two tins or have a few people buy each and trade or have a tiebreaker?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jobes2007 said:


> I actually think I want *Chocolate Flake* to win


For a minute there I thought I had missed a candidate. :lol: I'd have gone for Bob's Chocolate if I'd had any, but I went with the rope because I need some more, being fresh out of ropes and twists. :smile: I'm looking to the vote to force me to place an order to treat my TAD. So far, so good. :tu


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind having to order a tin for next month. I'd like to get involved this year, it's a goal of mine.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> If we had a tie would we buy two tins or have a few people buy each and trade or have a tiebreaker?


Tiebreaker vote in a new thread/new poll between the winners. Because of time constraints, the tiebreaker poll only lasts for a few days, instead of the normal ~2 weeks for the main poll. And members can only vote for one winner in the tiebreaker poll. It's happened once since I've been running it (and maybe once before?), and this method seemed to me to work fine.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

How did I miss this!? The streak is broken.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Emp emp emp! Escudo escudo escudo! Please don't make me open a new tin of 1792!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> Please don't make me open a new tin of 1792!


:lol: Good luck with that! It ain't over till it's over, and I'm still crossing my fingers for Black Irish X, but my money's on 1792. I opened a tin of 1792 not long ago, but I'm holding off on smoking it for now so I'll be sure to have some for the review.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

well would give me a excuse to open up a jar of 1792 that's over a year old. Hope age has mellowed the Nic some LOL


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

It's not so much that I don't want to smoke it as it is I am trying desperately to finish some tins because I already have too many open. I am going to go crazy with how much tobacco I have to smoke to get down to a manageable number of open tins.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

how many open tins do you have dr plume?
I have too many samples to go through. but no open tins


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I have about 20 samples to work through and 11 open tins. One of those is an 8oz,4 are 100g, a three oz bag, and the rest 50g...... There are worse problems I guess


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

No worries as long as they are in jars, Dave. But, yeah, it's a psychological thing with me, too. I usually have about a dozen things open, sometimes more. When I get up around 15, I start getting twitchy to finish one. Check out Dan's cellar - he's got like 50 different blends open mg:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't vote for Irish X. I don't want to have to buy a new pipe after smoking one bowl of it. :wink: But these are excellent blend choices for the month. :tu


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm...3 way tie now between Escudo, 1792 and EMP. All worthy choices!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Three-way tie! Could be interesting. I've tried two of the three of these - Escudo and 1792 Flake.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

EMP's going to have to open it up in the stretch; 1796 is a hell of a finisher...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Gentlemen -

I will not be administering the Tobacco of the Month thread anymore as of now.

I started a new thread here expressly for the purpose of discussing who will take over, so as not to clutter up this thread.

Good luck, gentlemen. And GOOD LUCK BLACK IRISH X!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Emp is my go to since I can buy it in bulk. Choco flake is also great!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like EMP for the win - excellent - I've been wanting to buy a tin!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

36Bones said:


> I didn't vote for Irish X. I don't want to have to buy a new pipe after smoking one bowl of it. :wink: But these are excellent blend choices for the month. :tu


Neither did I, but I'm just gonna get a cheapo cob if it winds up winning.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Desertlifter said:


> Looks like EMP for the win - excellent - I've been wanting to buy a tin!


And excellent for me as I have NOT been wanting to buy a tin. I've got one open!


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd like to get involved in these, seeing as I've now got a few months of pipe smoking under my belt. 
The only one of the selection I've tried is Escudo, but there are a few (EMP, Chocolate Flake and the Peter Stokkebye one) that I've read about on TobaccoReviews and am interested in trying.

Hopefully one of those win, so I get an excuse to order more tobacco and take part!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

So it looks like we have a 3 way tie for first:

A & C Peterson Escudo Navy DeLuxe

Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe

Y'all know what to do! I'll post up the review thread in a day or two.



BTW...I do apologize for being late with posting this. I've been a tad busy the past week with traveling back to the States. But I'm home now so we'll get this party started!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Chris0673 said:


> So it looks like we have a 3 way tie for first:
> 
> A & C Peterson Escudo Navy DeLuxe
> 
> ...


I don't know what to do. :dunno:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Me either. Chris, in the past we've always had a "runoff" poll with the blends that tied. If I remember right. Which isn't that reassuring, I know...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Me either. Chris, in the past we've always had a "runoff" poll with the blends that tied. If I remember right. Which isn't that reassuring, I know...


RUNOFF!!......RUNOFF!!....RUNOFF!!....:rockon:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well alrighty then! lol


----------

